# Teeth



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

All, and particularly those with children.

Look after your teeth. Seriously, and properly. Twice a day, brush them. Minimum. If you have kids, watch them do it, and teach them to do it properly. They aren't if you're just leaving them to it. Don't let them drink excessive fizzy and orange juice (pure), sweets aren't as bad as people try to make out as long as you brush regularly. Visit your dentist every 6 months, and make sure it's a good one. Some NHS ones aren't too bad, but get on a plan with a good private dentist and you're laughing.

I've learned the hard way. I'm sat here, 24, 9 fillings, 3 root canal fillings, potentially needing a couple of crowns and in pain with a chipped front tooth. £2500 lighter in the last 2 years... All because I didn't listen to my mum and I landed with a fairly poor dentist who I then stopped seeing.

You only get one decent set of nashers, make them last because when they start going wrong they can make your life a misery


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Very sound advice there mate :thumb:


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Top advice mate.

I've been on a private plan with the same dentist since I was 17. It only costs me about £17 a month and all my work is free. I've had to have a couple of root canal treatments on it along with all my checkups and hygenist visits over the past 15 years and it's cost me nothing extra.
I've managed to break a tooth last week and I'm getting it sorted with a crown or cap next week and that too will cost me nothing 

Probably the best money I've spent, having the insurance!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

@ Graeme - is that price quite representative of a typical plan can I ask? 

I kind of fell out with my NHS dentist earlier this year (not personally), but because they've evolved into a teaching practice and so everytime I went I was getting treated by students who were taking 2 to 3 times as long to do anything and sometimes making mistakes. I missed having a regular dentist who you can build a bit of a rapport with and who gets to know your case history etc. and so something like you've got there sounds pretty good value to me.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Viper said:


> @ Graeme - is that price quite representative of a typical plan can I ask?
> 
> I kind of fell out with my NHS dentist earlier this year (not personally), but because they've evolved into a teaching practice and so everytime I went I was getting treated by students who were taking 2 to 3 times as long to do anything and sometimes making mistakes. I missed having a regular dentist who you can build a bit of a rapport with and who gets to know your case history etc. and so something like you've got there sounds pretty good value to me.


My plan is through Denplan and the price can vary from one surgery to another.
Despite living int he South East, I've kept my plan with my family dentist up North so it's considerably cheaper. I was quoted £65 a month for the same level of cover in London about 3 years ago.

The best thing to do would be to contact your nearest Denplan dentist and get them to give you a price as it varies by the condition of your teeth and whether or not they need any work doing straight away.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i havent been for 2 years, desperate to go really... mine arent too bad even though i dont brush them every night. my mrs never brushes hers at night and they are spot on, some people must just be lucky


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

If your kids like fizzy drinks, you'd be better giving them a straw to drink it with.

I'm 30 and never had a filling, loved milk as a kid and always brushed my teeth twice a day, maybe the milk helped?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

^^ i would say its more to do with your brushing technique


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I am very scared of the dentist. The reason being, the needles. I can have blood tests and have had a steroid injection in my shoulder without a problem. But the thought of injection in your mouth really scares me. I had a tooth out once and i was sweating lots in the chair. Very nerve recking. I brush my teeth twice a day and use mouthwash twice a day. I would brush more but i am scared if more enamel comes off.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

ive had bad teeth but thats not through mintanance but purely because my teeth arent very strong. Ive had 4 absesses which result in extrcitons usually with 5-6 injections, 6 fillings and 5 crowns (teeth got knocked out playing footy on two occasions).

Last time i went to the dentists i only had one injection only he hit a nerve i the front of my face which sent the injections through the nerve up my face and across my head, now ive had some pain before broken leg, snpped knee tendons but this was frightening the feeling of it splintering through my head - safe to say it made my eyes water. It took 2 days for the side of my face to get its colour back and return to normal as he showed me in a mirror so i didnt panic when i got home as the side of my face had dropped.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I hate the dentist! Went other week for the first time in 6-7 years! Cam back with 5 fillings I think (across 3 teeth - 1 upper, 2 lower)


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

wookey said:


> If your kids like fizzy drinks, you'd be better giving them a straw to drink it with.
> 
> I'm 30 and never had a filling, loved milk as a kid and always brushed my teeth twice a day, maybe the milk helped?


I haven't had any filling either and I too drink a lot of milk (used to drink a litre a day) but didn't brush my teeth properly when I was young (I do now of course)


----------

